# Color please?



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

A new beautiful color. It looks like cream bar but I don't think. Some people said Opal, others said khaki ....


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They look like ash-yellows to me (cream). The second one might be khaki, but khakis have tail bars.


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

According to my knowledge this color is silver shield???
I guess


----------



## nasser22 (May 23, 2010)

السلام عليكم معاك اخوك ناصر من الكويت اخوي اذا لك خاطر بالبيع انا شراي وهذا رقمي دق علي ونتفاهم 99597247 واذا ما لك خاطر الله يهنيك بحلالك


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

English please !


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

nasser22 said:


> السلام عليكم معاك اخوك ناصر من الكويت اخوي اذا لك خاطر بالبيع انا شراي وهذا رقمي دق علي ونتفاهم 99597247 واذا ما لك خاطر الله يهنيك بحلالك


Translation is something like "Peace be upon you with you brother Nasser of Kuwait brotherly if you willingly sell I Hrai This may be digital and will reach an understanding on 99597247 and if you willingly God Ihnik Bhlalk" per a copy paste into google translator. How close is it to being correct?

Maybe he wants to buy them, but I am not sure


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

nasser22 said:


> السلام عليكم معاك اخوك ناصر من الكويت اخوي اذا لك خاطر بالبيع انا شراي وهذا رقمي دق علي ونتفاهم 99597247 واذا ما لك خاطر الله يهنيك بحلالك


A Private Message was sent to you....

English only please.... Any one wants to write arabic please send a Private Message.
Thanks


----------

